# My First Fattie and Q view - Rolled Steak Fatties



## wiredawgg (Nov 20, 2013)

So I had some steak sitting in the freezer and had a thought........













100_6019.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Thrown it in some marinade overnight - Used Strawman's flank steak marinade recipe

found on this site:

1/4 c ketchup

1 teaspoon prepared mustard

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon of pepper

1/2 teaspoon of garlic powder

1/3 cup of red wine vinegar

2 Tablespoon of cooking oil

2 Tablespoon of soy sauce

2 Tablespoon o f Worcestershire sauce













100_6021.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Add some other culprits....













100_6023.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Roll the steak out and load the provolone....













100_6024.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Puree the red pepper, mushroom, onion mixture..













100_6025.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Smear the filling..













100_6026.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Roll with thick bacon..













100_6027.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Get my smoke on with mixture of hickory and applewood..













100_6028.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Place on smoker.. added more applewood twice @ 1hr marks..













100_6031.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Woops, smoked to 172..only took about 2.5 hrs.













100_6032.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Take off smoker...













100_6036.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Let rest for 15 min..













100_6040.JPG



__ wiredawgg
__ Nov 20, 2013






Well, well well, looks like their ok!

Enjoy! Yummy!

Things I will change: Better steak, slightly saute the veggies first, add spinach, thinner sliced bacon, smoke just a little less.

But way good none the less.

Thanks Strawman, good marinade. (24hrs)


----------



## brad455 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yummy they look good


----------



## phrett (Nov 22, 2013)

HPIM3890.JPG



__ phrett
__ Nov 25, 2013






Great looking stuff!  Around here we use pounded down cube steak and call them stork fingers, STeak and pORK, kinda a throw off of the ole moink ball name in reverse.  A hit anytime.













HPIM3888.JPG



__ phrett
__ Nov 25, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 23, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## palladini (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## bigr314 (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, those are fantastic.


----------

